# no, im not a terrorist!



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

yes, us and british special forces wear them.

yes, it keeps me warm and and wicks away the sweat.

yes, i look good with a white skully over it and my spy pop music goggles.

yes, i love my country.

no, im not crazy about the war.

no, i dont want to discuss politics with you, i want to ride.

SHEMAGH WRAP INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

*oh yeah. it was 9 bucks.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Terrorist :cheeky4: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I want one...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Amazon.com: SHEMAGH TRADITIONAL DESERT HEADDRESS: Apparel

you actually dont have to tie it at the top, just pull it tight and throw a skully or helmet on top and your ready to go. pulls down off your face easy enoug if you have to and easy to throw back up easpecially if you are wearing goggles. i swear by it, i really do. super comfortable.

YouTube - How to Wrap a Shemagh


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

I *like *it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

*yeah*

derrell mathes rocks these sometimes and when i was in NYC they were selling them for like 6 -8 bucks almost got one but im already really geared out hah


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

for a second i thought that said smegma wrap instructions..heheheh..


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

new trend strikes ski hills...SHEMAGH WRAPS! 
buy one today and confuse the government to the point where they have no idea WHO THE FUCK is bombing them! hahahahha


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

lol thats pretty good


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I want one lalalalalala


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

o man the tight pant brighton crowd is all over these.. these and frilly hippy hankerchefs lol. im still lame wearing a four year old ninja mask but oh well we cant all be fashion moguls!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh good lord. these things have been around in the UK since the 70s....

you ain't a terrorist.... you're just a fashionista!

and these scarfs look shit with skin tight drain pipe jeans!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

MPD's arab scan is gonna be working over time on the hill this season!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That actually looks really comfortable. I hate the way the regular face guards feel against my face.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

How do you pronounce "Shemagh", anyone know? Seems like there are a lot of different ways.

Throw up some pics of your get up!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Well since it's not an English word, it would've been translation phonetically. SHE (like '*she*ll') MA (like 'yo '*ma*', bring me dinner!) That would be my guess....


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

i think you have to pronounce th "gh" like you are throwing up a hairball= shemagggghhhh


----------

